# New BVC coils - Kanger Subtanks



## MunG (29/6/15)

Hey guys,

Anyone has stock or getting stock and eta for the new bvc coils ?


----------



## KieranD (29/6/15)

Got some landing later this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (29/6/15)

Hey @KieranD ,

Let ke know when i can order some, i also need to try some of your juices ASAP.
Thx for the reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/15)

Sorry for the slight hijack @MunG

But will these vertical coils also be available in nickel @KieranD

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD (29/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack @MunG
> 
> But will these vertical coils also be available in nickel @KieranD
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Not for now  But if that changes I will get them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (29/6/15)

I might just get the evic, and wait for the doiks, because ive only heard good things, if the flavour is like my mini nautilus there is jo contest,

Not sure about ni coils, i wil be new to ti and ni.


----------

